# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart ring >  Oura, smart ring, Oura Health Oy, Oulu, Finland

## Airicist

Developer - Oura Health Oy

ouraring.com/product/heritage-silver

----------


## Airicist

Meet the new Oura Ring

Nov 30, 2017




> Meet the award-winning Oura ring. Small, beautiful and powerful – it's the world's most advanced wearable for improving your sleep. 
> 
> IMPROVE SLEEP
> 
> Are you getting enough deep sleep? Do you feel rested when you wake up? The Oura ring tracks your sleep and gives you personalized guidance so that you can start sleeping better.
> 
> - Sleep stages: deep, REM, light, awake
> - Optimal bedtime
> - Night-time resting heart rate
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Oura raises $28 million for its health and sleep tracking ring"

by Darrell Etherington
March 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

This smart ring may detect early signs of coronavirus

Apr 1, 2020




> Can a smart ring hold clues to the early detection of COVID-19? A new study at the University of California, San Francisco is using the Oura ring to collect metrics such as body temperature in the hope of building an algorithm that can predict the onset of the coronavirus.


"How a smart ring may help detect early COVID-19 symptoms"
More than 2,000 health care workers will take part in a study to determine whether a smart ring can predict illness symptoms that characterize COVID-19.

by Lexy Savvides
April 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "I'm wearing Oura, the smart ring NBA players are using to warn of possible COVID-19"
The Oura ring senses temperature, and it could be the beginning of a new wave of wearable health awareness in a time of pandemic.

by Scott Stein
July 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Oura Ring review: Smart jewelry you won’t want to take off"

by Andy Boxall
August 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Oura’s newest smart ring goes way beyond tracking sleep"
With new sensors and features, the latest Oura Ring aims to be a capital “H” health device.

by Ruth Reader
October 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Oura Ring Gen3 is here

Oct 26, 2021




> Oura Ring Gen3 tracks more than just sleep. With triple the sensors, Gen3 unlocks your daytime heart rate and gives you personalized insights, 24/7.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Oura Ring 3 at 6 Months: Life With a Wearable That Knows When I'm Sick"
Blood oxygen, temperature and readiness scores: This is how watches should continue to evolve.

by Scott Stein
September 6, 2022

----------

